# new Dragonscale betta



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

went to petsmart and found this little guy, dragonscale betta, gf feel in love with him and his pretty darn cute i think heres a few pics of him in his new home 10g planted tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

EEEE,hes a plakat too!

Good job there rob hes a handsome fellow!Cant wait till he settles in,bet he will color up more.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bev...is the space bar broke on your pc?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it is Ben, but we all know how Bev is


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spacebar?whats that?I know of no such thing?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking betta rob.

Ben you and Rob be nice to bev.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!!


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll bet he loves having al that room. Nice and healthy looking. Good rescue!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i think he does, he still hides under the driftwood right now but he is getting more active and swimming around alot more now


----------

